# Cloudyhead, Debut EP "Analog" - Come on, have a listen! (Jazz Funk Groove Metal?!)



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Heya folks! 

Well, for some time now I've been working on my sonic journey through the cosmos for my little project Cloudyhead, this first release being "Analog." Now, I can't hope to compete with say, Drewsif, or any of the other fantastic musicians and songwriters on here. I just hope to have a few people listen. I'm a pretty poor guitarist, a lame ass bassist, and a mediocre vocalist (vocals on a single track). However, I hope my passion for music shines through. 

First I'd like to describe my plans for this EP. This EP is soundtrack music; not for movies, for life. This music is living in tones and colors, music to walk to class listening to, to drive your car with it cranked, to evoke emotions and memories--especially those pertaining to the greatest emotion of them all. Love. I want to spread love for nature, for humanity and for thought. Romanticism isn't a strong point of mine, sorry. 

Second, I'd like to state that this entire EP was recorded in my dorm room in an academic season, so I'm sorry. No Axe-FX here, no BRJ instruments. Just love for music. 

Third, this EP is on a "name your price" basis. Feel free to pay nada.  I'm not trying to make money off of this, I do this because I love it. However, if you find you want to contribute to a poor college kid, I shall not protest.  

Finally, I'd like to thank some people. I'd like to thank all of you for even listening. 
Then I'd like to thank Alex (Prydogga) for the badass album artwork that he did out of the kindness of his heart. He's good people. 
Then I'd like to thank Kurkkuviipale, my Finnish friend. He programmed the drums on "A CPU Error Has Occurred," and rather skillfully I might add. 

Thanks a ton guys, and enjoy. Sorry for the essay. 

*Clicky*.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Video!


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am tremendously impressed by this.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Randy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 8, 2011)

Clicked.

Sick sound design? Check
Cloud relation? Check
Sick banner? Check
Purple? Check

Great job yo!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank youuuuu. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 8, 2011)

Poor guitarist my ass.

Sick stuff man, love it


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

^Thank you, but if only you knew the number of takes required!  I thought I'd kill myself before finishing the damn thing! 

Thanks a ton my friend.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm good people 

WHY DIDN'T YOU LINK ME THIS THREAD? I must thank it and bump it!

 Thanks for letting me do the work, I love the EP. Hope it gets you places buddy.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

I figured I'd let natural the natural flow take its course. 

Thank me? No, thank you Alex. 

All the best.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

SERIOUSLY GUIZ, LISTEN!!!!1!!!!one.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

I just realised, you and Drew released EP's within a day of each other. If only I was ready to do mine tomorrow


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Could have been the epic tri-fecta of awesome-sauce.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

Next time.


----------



## lurgar (Mar 8, 2011)

This sounds awesome. I also agree with the sentiment that Ryze Bot is OP. Of course now you replace him with Annie Bot.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks dude! Enjoy. 

And yes, fuckin nuke-fest.  I don't play that much, but a lot of the people on campus do.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, can you explain the reference in that Ryze Bot thing? That one confused me


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

OP = Overpowered. There's this silly little free MMO-RTS game called League of Legends. Pretty damn fun. You can choose to play against people or against bots, and a few patches ago there were different bot characters to choose from, one of them being Ryze. All of the bots were so terrible at the game, except Ryze. Somehow he could absolutely rape everyone, even experienced players.  He'd just pop up and DEATH. 

And for the record (I've already heard about this) pertaining to track two, yes I know his name is HEATH Ledger, and that he never played batman. Just a lil trollin' I do in games that gets people mad.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 9, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Then I'd like to thank Alex (Prydogga) for the badass album artwork that he did out of the kindness of his heart. He's good people.






Dude, I'm loving this. It reminds me of Cloudkicker in parts, which is a good thing. 

Many internets to you, friend.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

I keep getting told I need to listen to Cloudkicker. 

Thanks a ton dude.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh, doesn't remind me of Cloudkicker at all, which is a good thing, I'm not a fan of his. 

This is the shit!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 9, 2011)

OHHHHH LoL reference, yeah, I know a few peeps who play, but I don't myself.


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 9, 2011)

lol

i love it dude

so much.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds sick as hell man. 
I love your whole concept of the soundtrack for life. 
I can't wait to hear a fellow Missourian record off of SS. 

Let's meet up in Columbia and play the Blue Note


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, sweet. Full length concept album then?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> lol
> 
> i love it dude
> 
> so much.



Thank you Tre. 




Vicissitude27 said:


> Sounds sick as hell man.
> I love your whole concept of the soundtrack for life.
> I can't wait to hear a fellow Missourian record off of SS.
> 
> Let's meet up in Columbia and play the Blue Note



Thanks a ton! Missouri sucks dick! 



Prydogga said:


> Yeah, sweet. Full length concept album then?



I'll make a full length album that metaphorically embodies what it would be like to have sex with Scarlet Johansen. It's destined to succeed.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed this. Especially 1992 & The Tounge of the Cosmos. 

Very clean sound and good production man. 

Also a very refreshing sound for the most part.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you my friend, I really appreciate it. Like, seriously. I've spent so much time on this. 


My favorite track is either Knock On Wood or Tongue of the Cosmos prolly.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] "Ryze bot is OP"

Good shit!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you dude. Be sure to share that shit on Facebook.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet! My drum composing got in there as well, hell yea!

I'll be sure to buy this as soon as my bank account doesn't show 0.33&#8364;.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

I do this for enjoyment, not da moneyz. Getting paid (Made $40 already, heck yes) is just a nice side-effect. 

Thanks dude.


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy shit man. This is great. I am going to share it with some friends


----------



## DLG (Mar 9, 2011)

sounds sweet dude


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow this is great!
Is that Carl Sagan in The Tongue of The Cosmos intro?
If so that's fucking awesome!
Carl Sagan is my hero!


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds great! nice production!
congrats on a job well done.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

Good job man. Not to sure how the last track fits with the rest, but all in all pretty impressive. 

However the question remains, are you and your EP worthy of my money? I know you're a college kid, you ain't gonna spend it on booze are ya????


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you friends! When I'm on my own computer I will distribute rep accordingly! 

And yes! That IS Carl Sagan. Good man. 

@gunshow: Thank you! I appreciate it. 

Booze? Nahhhh.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 10, 2011)

I may have pimped this shit elsewhere. Check your profile


----------



## JamesM (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Alex, you're the best.

Oh, and EVERYONE go here. Uhmuhgawd.

I appreciate everyone's feedback and welcome more!


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 10, 2011)

I am REALLY digging this. I LOVE Knock on Wood. Absolutely. Jamming this at work today.

Well done, my friend. Very well done.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. Thank you! That's very kind of you. 

I hope no one finds my repeating of the same thanks insincere, I just am not sure how to respond to such positive feedback. So, thank you all! 

More input would be awesome. Even the negative stuff!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's something (slightly) negative:


I don't have enough of your music.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a special place in my heart for you. 

I hope to keep making more!


----------



## Mendez (Mar 11, 2011)

This is really awesome stuff. Nicely done, i can definitely jam to this for a long time.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 11, 2011)

Really liked the video, shall certainly be DL'ing as soon as I have some ready cash.

Tre-****ing-mendous Sir


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty cool.

:EDIT: I have some of the sampler music stuck in my head.


----------



## lurgar (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say again how good this music is. If you have anywhere else that you frequent you may want to consider putting it up there as well so more people can listen.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

Mendez said:


> This is really awesome stuff. Nicely done, i can definitely jam to this for a long time.



Thank you Mendez! 



ShadyDavey said:


> Really liked the video, shall certainly be DL'ing as soon as I have some ready cash.
> 
> Tre-****ing-mendous Sir



I really appreciate it Mr. Shady. 



ittoa666 said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> :EDIT: I have some of the sampler music stuck in my head.



Which part? 



lurgar said:


> Just wanted to say again how good this music is. If you have anywhere else that you frequent you may want to consider putting it up there as well so more people can listen.



Thanks to you sir! Sadly, this is really the only place I frequent. Luckily, someone has been nice enough to pimp it s_omewhere else_ for me.  If you'd like to do the favor, I'd be in your debt. 

Rep! Rep for everyone!  Well, when I can again.


----------



## adrock (Mar 11, 2011)

i don't know how i missed this, but nicccce man


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Adrock!

I'm approaching 600 plays, and am at 28 downloads and 4 purchases. Exciting.  Thank you guys, it means a lot.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have negative comments for you: Next time give me a heads up so I can listen!!!!!!!

Im loving this stuff btw.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, I'll keep that in mind.  Thank you very much Scherzo! Oh, and keep up the good work.


----------



## adrock (Mar 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Thank you Adrock!


you're welcome!! and please, call me adam


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

adrock said:


> you're welcome!! and please, call me adam



Okay.


Thank you Adam.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 11, 2011)

And a wonderful time was had by all


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Okay, I'll keep that in mind.  Thank you very much Scherzo! Oh, and keep up the good work.


 
Finally found some time. Listened to this while applying (what I hope to be) the last coat on my axe. It was en epic soundtrack for a not so epic task, and it worked wonders. I'll post some more pics tomorrow.

And once again. Great job mate!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Not so epic task?! Have you SEEN the guitar you built?! 

So epic!

Thanks again man.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

adrock said:


> i don't know how i missed this, but nicccce man



Samezeez, downloading now, can't wait to here all of it.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

After you do, come back and tell me what you thought?


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

I shall, by the way love the graphics...here's looking at you Prydogga.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2011)

Along with Drewsif's new EP, I think this might be my favorite new release from a member this month, so far.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> I shall, by the way love the graphics...here's looking at you Prydogga.



Isn't he great? 



BrainArt said:


> Along with Drewsif's new EP, I think this might be my favorite new release from a member this month, so far.



Drew's is much better than mine, but thank you for saying that! 
That and there is still over half a month to go. 

Thank you for the support.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Isn't he great?



Yes, yes he is...


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2011)

To be honest, I've actually listened to this more than Drewsif's.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't say that. That's _blasphemy_. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fabrizi0 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey man your music is really awesome!! Keep up it!!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Fabrizi0, and welcome to SS.org!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2011)

For anyone interested, here the gear I used run-down...

Pro Tools 8, Macbook Pro
GSP1101
Recabinet 3
Schecter Loomis, Ibby RG7 w/ WALNUT and BEEKAYPEES (North Korea is Best Korea), Agile Pendulum 82527 w/ EMG 45DC (A CPU Error Has Occurred).
Lotsa plugins, but emphasis on:
-Bombfactory compressor
-Maxim
-Event Horizon
-1972
-Sansamp PSA-1
-Lo-Fi and Vinyl

Wootwoot.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 15, 2011)

These tracks are excellent. It's nice to hear something new and a little different.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 15, 2011)

No bombardier?


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> -Maxim



So THAT's the secret! Good thing I have quite a few issues somewhere in my room!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

fallenz3ro said:


> These tracks are excellent. It's nice to hear something new and a little different.



Thank you a ton my friend. 




Prydogga said:


> No bombardier?



Yeah, I have it. Everyone here seems to have a huge boner for it, I blame Nolly.  It's quite good, I just prefer Bombfactory, it sounds so "real." I use a lil bit of Bombardier on bass and overheads. 





BrainArt said:


> So THAT's the secret! Good thing I have quite a few issues somewhere in my room!





Never even THOUGHT of that!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Mar 15, 2011)

This is absoloutely good work dude. Keep at it! I know everyone has apparently told you to listen too cloudkicker stuff, but the 'cloudyhead' name was a bit too close comfort for me sorry! :s


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2011)

Dunno dude, never listened. 


Thanks for the listen and for the support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump for some feedback.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I don't know who did this but I'm flattered.



Thank you for the support if it is any of you.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy shit! (No the uploader is not me )

That's my drum composition. 

Congratulations. I'd be (and I am ) extremely honored if my songs were uploaded on youtube by someone else. That really shows that somebody cares THAT much.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 19, 2011)

For starters, great work. 

Secondly, exactly! I'm freakin flattered, it's amazing!


----------



## dynamitr (Mar 19, 2011)

love the style of the songs


----------



## adadglgmut (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, thanks for posting this. I am absolutely blown away by this material.
This might be some of the most creatively written stuff I've heard in a long time!
Seriously, awesome work!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, what an honour, it's rare to see stuff hit youtube from links like this! Congrats buddy!

Hurry up and make a facebook page I can pimp!


----------



## dynamitr (Mar 20, 2011)

since hearing it first yesterday ive listened to the songs quite a few times now. I have to say knock on wood is one of the best songs i heard in quite a while


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate the kind words, especially on Knock On Wood. That song has been a baby of mine for years, though I never got around to recording it. 

Thanks again all. 

@Alex:
But.... But.... That means I have to make a Facebook and...


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

Just got another purchase. Thank you Adam. 


Love you guys.  You're buying a broke college kid some foooooood.


----------



## adrock (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2011)

If I wasn't broke myself, I would buy this, have it twice over and support a fellow 7-stringer all at the same time.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

Just you listening to it is well enough for me.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have bought it if you didn't send me an early copy 

When I have some disposable funds I'll surely buy it, you must only buy beer with it though.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

What else would I buy with it? 

For example. I got paid by a local clothing company to wear their clothes and have a photographer take pictures of me. Sadly, no, they didn't bring livestock out from the other room and tell me to take my clothes off.

But what did I ask for, in addition to my payment?

That's right. Beer.










(This may or may not be an embellished story. )


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like some good grog nevertheless


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

Only the best! 


Alex, real question.

Have you ever gotten one of your big fucking spiders drunk? If no, why not?


----------



## adrock (Mar 22, 2011)

i love the MLK quote in knock on wood


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you! Not only do I ADORE MLK's speaking, I love speech over music.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 22, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> Poor guitarist my ass.
> 
> Sick stuff man, love it



I have to agree man. Those clean tones you have in the later half of the vid are sweeeeet like honey. The production and mix sounds just right too!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Mordacain, and judging by what I've heard in videos of yours you know clean tones! The GSP1101 is all I'm reduced to working with, sadly, due to being in a dorm room. I'm glad it sounds good to your ears! Thanks a ton.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuuuuck I wanna listen to this so badly. I promise you I will. My computer has screwy sound 

I'm so psyched about all the great reviews! Sounds like you've MADE A MASTAPIIEECCEE!


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 22, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Thank you Mordacain, and judging by what I've heard in videos of yours you know clean tones! The GSP1101 is all I'm reduced to working with, sadly, due to being in a dorm room. I'm glad it sounds good to your ears! Thanks a ton.



Wow. I am even more impressed knowing that. Not that I didn't get decent tones with the GSP when I had one, but nothing like what you've got here! 

Thanks for the compliment too  Clean tones and acoustics are about the only things I'm really comfortable playing. Your work is giving me some excellent inspiration!


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Mar 22, 2011)

Good work man, i really like this.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 23, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Fuuuuck I wanna listen to this so badly. I promise you I will. My computer has screwy sound
> 
> I'm so psyched about all the great reviews! Sounds like you've MADE A MASTAPIIEECCEE!



I definitely wouldn't say THAT! But if you think so when you actually hear it... Thank you. 



Mordacain said:


> Wow. I am even more impressed knowing that. Not that I didn't get decent tones with the GSP when I had one, but nothing like what you've got here!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment too  Clean tones and acoustics are about the only things I'm really comfortable playing. Your work is giving me some excellent inspiration!



Thanks a superton. I'd like to hear some of this inspiration if you get a video made or something. 




ATOMICxTomato said:


> Good work man, i really like this.



I really appreciate it friend, and welcome to SS.org!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad you're still getting good feedback for this. I'm going to say it again.

MAKE A FACEBOOK PAGE.

You don't need to make a personal profile to do so either


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

I suggest people like this page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cloudyhead/108113539271679

And the page of the dashing young man who posted on his wall.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 23, 2011)

^Yeah, who is that?


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

FINALLY

in the library right now.

listening 

it is simply awesome (I'm on CPU)

Dude, I really have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed with your level of creativity. There is so much texture to your music...one second it's heavy and unpredictable, then the next second an organ comes out of nowhere and shit gets groovy! Your bass playing is phenomenal too. Knock on Wood had me doing some serious head-banging, and I love the additions of the speaking clips .

Congrats on a great E.P.!

(disclaimer - this was sort of an on-going review so some parts are older than others )


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 24, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I suggest people like this page:
> 
> Cloudyhead | Facebook
> 
> And the page of the dashing young man who posted on his wall.



I was the 8th like for Lord Cloudyhead, and the first like for Precursor, so I win.  


Yep, I still have a proverbial boner for this EP.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 24, 2011)

@GATA4 - Thank you!  I really appreciate the review, and the listen. 


@BrainArt - In my heart you're number 2.  (Alex is 1, he is the one who talked me into making a FB... )

Thank you.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 24, 2011)

No, thank you!


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 25, 2011)

So, this album has pretty much been my soundtrack for this week. Thank you, dude. It's been a pretty good week.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 26, 2011)

Bigfan, thank you! That was my exact goal! 

Here's to your weeks remaining pretty good, and better!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

Cloudyhead | Facebook


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2011)

Still here! 

I think 80 likes on the FB page will warrant a tab and a playthrough video. Wanna help me make that happen? 

EDIT:

Oh! As I'm writing for the next release, I'd LOVE to hear some NEGATIVE feedback.

Positive is still good too, though.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 4, 2011)

Pimped it out on facebook, man.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Apr 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Oh! As I'm writing for the next release, I'd LOVE to hear some NEGATIVE feedback.



Negative Feedback; I'm going to have to wait until 80 likes for a tab...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!

So, which song should I dooooo?


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 4, 2011)

"North Korea is Best Korea" or "The Tongue of The Cosmos". Trust me on this.


----------



## Opion (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wow dude. Just happened to watch the video teaser and..."I WANT MORE!" came in my head.

Really awesome for being on the same budget as I, which is basically no Axe Fx.  Makes me want to hurry up and write more stuff instead of tweaking my mix so damn much. Once again though, man, great f'ing job.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> So, which song should I dooooo?



CPU Error or Tongue of the Cosmos would be the most interesting by a mile I think  
Narrowed to one I'd go for CPU Error


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input! You're all great! I weighed votes on both Facebook and here and decided...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...korea-best-korea-playthrough.html#post2417103


Thanks everyone. The other songs can be done at other benchmarks!


----------



## Marko (Apr 4, 2011)

I've just seen it on FB, not only the song and playing are awesome but the video is cool as well!

...though for some reason when i try to open the tab, GP crashes instantly


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got the tab. Thanks! Even though it's kicking my ass...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2011)

Marko, try TuxGuitar and save it to a brand new file, I have the same problem some times.

Guitarman, I'm sure my fuckery in tabbing it isn't helping. LOL.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Marko, try TuxGuitar and save it to a brand new file, I have the same problem some times.
> 
> Guitarman, I'm sure my fuckery in tabbing it isn't helping. LOL.



I thinks its my fuckery in guitar playing thats the worst part.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2011)

We'll agree to disagree my friend. 

Trust me, I spent a great deal of time with that "X.5" button pushed in...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! 50+ likes OVERNIGHT! Thank you all SO MUCH! And to think, I didn't want to make a Facebook...  I still don't like social networking! Now music networking... 


200 likes will warrant a playthrough and tab of Knock On Wood! That seems to be the overwhelming vote. Tongue of the Cosmos might happen at 1,209,338 likes because that song is harder than Pam Anderson's tits in an ice storm. Maybe I'll post its tab at 250. 

Again, thanks everyone for your support.


Still looking for some negative (or positive) feedback.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

WEEEEEEEEELLLL HALLOOOOOOO! 


Here's a video!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

Come onnnn. Gimme some love. Making these videos isn't easy you know!


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't afford to send a donation, but I did download it!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

It isn't about the money my friend.

Thank you.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Come onnnn. Gimme some love. Making these videos isn't easy you know!



Oh, I'll give you some love.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, behave.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm definitely into this, dude. It just needs one thing...

ME.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yeah?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 16, 2011)

That was shweet!

I was kinda expecting it to have a hidden frame with :shono: though...


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Oh yeah?



I would love to help you and the molestache out. I'm going to hunt you down on facebook and send you a message, qt.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

No molestache here. I call it the Johnny Depp.

)

My roommate though...

EDIT:
Also, I don't know if I can promise anything. I'm kind of a loner in music. 

I'm watching the Godfather so I'm feeling obstinate. Could always make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 16, 2011)

Having finally gotten around to watching the video for Knock On Wood, I am not surprised that I lol'd.

Also, I left a comment on the video.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you! I waiting for someone to notice that.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 16, 2011)

When I saw it, I laughed.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, now is strike two with plagiarism, except this time I'm being accused.

Cloudyhead Conspiracy Theory | got-djent.com

This is disturbing, but I think my post there sums it up. 

Just thought I'd keep everyone posted.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Well, now is strike two with plagiarism, except this time I'm being accused.
> 
> Cloudyhead Conspiracy Theory | got-djent.com
> 
> ...



Wow. I don't hear it. At all. I hear the Bach, but Revocation? Nope.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you, I appreciate that i'm not the only one not even seeing a connection.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that i'm not the only one not even seeing a connection.



The Human mind is easily misled, and capable of justifying anything.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Kinda makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't sweat it - in the final analysis it must be nearly impossible not to sound remotely similar to some other musician or band, and your post sums it up.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Davey.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, just listened to both like 2 or 3 times each. I don't see where that guy got his outcome from.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Revocation sounds pretty evil. I don't do the evil thing so well. 

Thanks Meat.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 16, 2011)

They are pretty legit live though, so you better be as well. :stare:


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

If my live ensemble can consist of me and my MacBook.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Well, now is strike two with plagiarism, except this time I'm being accused.
> 
> Cloudyhead Conspiracy Theory | got-djent.com
> 
> ...



I don't hear any similarities. As you said, if every progression using descending minor thirds was called out, we be sitting here calling out examples until the apocalypse claims us (being an atheist myself, that would be a very long time IMO).

People are far to quick to jump into the plagiarism bullshit. I'd have to think Djentleman777 is just a jealous little twat that wants to strike out in his frustration. Just my (admittedly biased) opinion.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll check this out, and give you a little bump once I am done practicing for the next while.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll give you a bump right now for a super awesome video!

Like I said on Facebook, thanks much man!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

No, thank YOU!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2011)

OHMAHGAWD, Knock on wood has some of the same notes as Icarus lives! Cloudyhead is rippin off puriphury! DERRR.


Fuck the haters, this shit rules.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> No, thank YOU!



Well, I think I bugged you the most for a Knock On Wood video, so perhaps I should be thanked...

no, no actually I'm not that conceited.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> OHMAHGAWD, Knock on wood has some of the same notes as Icarus lives! Cloudyhead is rippin off puriphury! DERRR.
> 
> 
> Fuck the haters, this shit rules.



You're fucking fantastic. 

Seriously.




Psychobuddy said:


> Well, I think I bugged you the most for a Knock On Wood video, so perhaps I should be thanked...
> 
> no, no actually I'm not that conceited.



Thank you.


----------



## JamesM (May 11, 2011)

Well, I'm flattered. 

UNSIGNED AND UNHOLY: WE DON&#8217;T NEED NO STINKIN&#8217; LABEL ANYWAY | MetalSucks


----------



## Mordacain (May 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Well, I'm flattered.
> 
> UNSIGNED AND UNHOLY: WE DONT NEED NO STINKIN LABEL ANYWAY | MetalSucks



I saw on Facebook. Congrats man! and welcome back!


----------



## JamesM (May 11, 2011)

Thanks! And thanks!


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2011)

I like it better with the intro track, BTW.


----------



## JamesM (May 11, 2011)

Thank you Randy. 

I didn't take it personally, I figure the general public would like to skip to the music anyway.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 11, 2011)

Soooo, how is stormyhead comming out?


----------



## JamesM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## BrainArt (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Randy, the intro track is essential to the story. Also, welcome back, buddy!


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 12, 2011)

Welcome back!

The intro is essential.  Sometimes I skip to the intro....


----------



## JamesM (May 12, 2011)

Thank you guys. I'm just still surprised that people enjoy it, Cloudyhead that is. 

Trying to work on a new track... 

The idea is to write more material and release a full-length with (some) of the songs from Analog on it.


----------



## BrainArt (May 12, 2011)

You should do one with your cigar box guitar. That would be epic.


----------



## JamesM (May 13, 2011)

In the works already, actually.


----------



## BrainArt (May 13, 2011)

The Armada said:


> In the works already, actually.



Good, goooooood.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 13, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Well, now is strike two with plagiarism, except this time I'm being accused.
> 
> Cloudyhead Conspiracy Theory | got-djent.com
> 
> ...


 
You can't copyright a riff lol. Even if you did flat out rip them off that riff, there wouldn't be much they could do about it. Not saying you did though.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought I'd bump and say Happy birthday broseph.

Listened to A CPU Error Has Occurred today, and it fucking slays! (dont worry, no 1 donkeypower coping saws were harmed.)


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2011)

You're the best.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 9, 2011)

Not bad at all, it's quite interesting. I'll be listening to it while I study tonight. Around the 2:00 mark in CPU, that solo was awesome.

Just one thing... I was expecting the footsteps and other sounds in the first track to break into a percussive rhythm. That would've been good.

Edit: woah shit, 1992 is the best thing I've heard.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 9, 2011)

I listen to this EP at least twice a week. Scandalous that I haven't bought it yet, but in my defense I've just set up a new bank account, so at some point I will.
WHICH BRINGS ME TO MY NEXT QUERY: Will Cloudyhead merch be available at some point? 'Cause you know I'd rock the shit out of that.
Happy Birthday (again), by the way.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Not bad at all, it's quite interesting. I'll be listening to it while I study tonight. Around the 2:00 mark in CPU, that solo was awesome.
> 
> Just one thing... I was expecting the footsteps and other sounds in the first track to break into a percussive rhythm. That would've been good.
> 
> Edit: woah shit, 1992 is the best thing I've heard.



Thank you so much!

It's funny that I hear that all the time about 1992, because I originally wrote it as a jazz guitar duet for seven strings. 




TheSilentWater said:


> I listen to this EP at least twice a week. Scandalous that I haven't bought it yet, but in my defense I've just set up a new bank account, so at some point I will.
> WHICH BRINGS ME TO MY NEXT QUERY: Will Cloudyhead merch be available at some point? 'Cause you know I'd rock the shit out of that.
> Happy Birthday (again), by the way.



Thank you! You know I lub ya. 
As far as merch, I'm definitely probing interest for it. I just know nil about it, and need to talk to people who have more experience with it than I do! i.e., is it worth it, etc etc. 

You'll be the first to know.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 25, 2011)

CLOUDYHEAD MERCH. 

Shirts available here:
Cloudyhead.Bigcartel.com







I think this is okay? I don't mean to be spammy, it's just I said I'd post here. 

If anyone wants a shirt and Bigcartel says I "don't" ship there, just email me at the address on Bigcartel and we'll work something out! 




In other news, Camp Cloudyhead is moving very slowly, but there is still forward progress. I'm writing for a full length release, but being a full time Aerospace Engineering student I haven't got as much time as I'd like to have! I'm thinking three tracks from Analog will make an appearance on the full length, so expect those and seven (or more?!) tracks of new material! 

Thanks all!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2011)

First set of shirts shipped off today.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 28, 2011)

So yeah, this is still on heavy rotation in my listening time. Epic stuff. NEED SHIRT!


----------



## EdgeC (Sep 29, 2011)

I purchase because I like. 

CPU sounds like someone gave the Alex Skolnick Trio crack. 

And knock on wood....man that is good shit my friend. That was actually the deal sealer for me.

I will be drawing inspiration from you if you don't mind. Not that my tunes sound anything like this but still.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you so much EdgeC. I really appreciate your contribution.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 29, 2011)

If I had money, I would definitely buy a shirt, but seeing as how I'm going to be jobless until I get out of California and move to Colorado, it's going to have to wait. 



But, know that I still love this, James.


----------

